# New cattle immobiliser



## KNSales (Apr 17, 2019)

Dear cattle farmers,

we, a German agriculture start-up, developed a brand-new patented device that allows safe immobilisation of cattle.

The GENTLER cattle immobiliser enables farmers and veterinarians to conduct complex procedures in a fast and riskless manner.

For detailed information, please find the info sheet attached or visit our homepage: https://knsales.net/de/produkt/gentler

Please do not hesitate to Approach us with any concerns or questions:

E-Mail: [email protected]

Phone: +49 (0)6164 - 559869 - 0

Looking forward to your response.

Sincerely yours,

Ferdinand Hanel from KNSales


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very very interesting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## KNSales (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi Mike, thank you for your interest.

If you want to know more about the device, please feel free to call or write us!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Is this similar to what Vets use for stimulation when semen testing?


----------

